# 13X7-100 Spoke Center Golds With Round Nipples,Brand New Tires And Acc's



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Real Clean Set(4) Of 13x7-100 Spoke Center Golds With 4 Brand New White Wall Tires(155/80/13) and 5 Lug(15 Hole) Universal Adapters, 2 Wing China Knock Offs And Lead Hammer To Install....all Nipples Are Round and Barrels are stamped "Made In Usa" and "MFG 5-18-96"...I dont know what brand they are, could be Roadster Wire Wheel or Crown Wire Wheel......All 4 wheels have No Curbs or No Road Rash....3 Wheels are flawless and 1 of the wheels has a thin 3/4" gold Chip where the knock off and hub meet....No Suprises.....$650 Firm.....Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping......PM if interested......Located In Phoenix,Az.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

DanielDucati said:


> Real Clean Set(4) Of 13x7-100 Spoke Center Golds With 4 Brand New White Wall Tires(155/80/13) and 5 Lug(15 Hole) Universal Adapters, 2 Wing China Knock Offs And Lead Hammer To Install....all Nipples Are Round and Barrels are stamped "Made In Usa" and "MFG 5-18-96"...I dont know what brand they are, could be Roadster Wire Wheel or Crown Wire Wheel......All 4 wheels have No Curbs or No Road Rash....3 Wheels are flawless and 1 of the wheels has a thin 3/4" gold Chip where the knock off and hub meet....No Suprises.....$650 Firm.....Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping......PM if interested......Located In Phoenix,Az.


damn nice wheels. good price. wish i had the cash for em. i have to wait for tax return money. good luck on the sale.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any guess what the offset is?


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

nice hard to find wheels bro....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> any guess what the offset is?


Its The Same Offset as a Dayton.....I put them on my daily and ride all the way layed out in the rear on the freeway and street...:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont think they would be a crown wheel cuz crowns are chinas..either way great deal


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I dont think they would be a crown wheel cuz crowns are chinas..either way great deal


Roadster Dz..


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sale Is Pending.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## SLIM64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Still have them?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels Are Sold!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## Mr Smiley (Mar 24, 2021)

DanielDucati said:


> Real Clean Set(4) Of 13x7-100 Spoke Center Golds With 4 Brand New White Wall Tires(155/80/13) and 5 Lug(15 Hole) Universal Adapters, 2 Wing China Knock Offs And Lead Hammer To Install....all Nipples Are Round and Barrels are stamped "Made In Usa" and "MFG 5-18-96"...I dont know what brand they are, could be Roadster Wire Wheel or Crown Wire Wheel......All 4 wheels have No Curbs or No Road Rash....3 Wheels are flawless and 1 of the wheels has a thin 3/4" gold Chip where the knock off and hub meet....No Suprises.....$650 Firm.....Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping......PM if interested......Located In Phoenix,Az.


----------



## TonyBe#213 (May 5, 2021)

DanielDucati said:


> Real Clean Set(4) Of 13x7-100 Spoke Center Golds With 4 Brand New White Wall Tires(155/80/13) and 5 Lug(15 Hole) Universal Adapters, 2 Wing China Knock Offs And Lead Hammer To Install....all Nipples Are Round and Barrels are stamped "Made In Usa" and "MFG 5-18-96"...I dont know what brand they are, could be Roadster Wire Wheel or Crown Wire Wheel......All 4 wheels have No Curbs or No Road Rash....3 Wheels are flawless and 1 of the wheels has a thin 3/4" gold Chip where the knock off and hub meet....No Suprises.....$650 Firm.....Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping......PM if interested......Located In Phoenix,Az.


Good evening my Brother , just checking to see if you still have the wheels for sale ??? And is shipping available I'm in Oregon . Thanks for your time.


----------



## TonyBe#213 (May 5, 2021)

DanielDucati said:


> Real Clean Set(4) Of 13x7-100 Spoke Center Golds With 4 Brand New White Wall Tires(155/80/13) and 5 Lug(15 Hole) Universal Adapters, 2 Wing China Knock Offs And Lead Hammer To Install....all Nipples Are Round and Barrels are stamped "Made In Usa" and "MFG 5-18-96"...I dont know what brand they are, could be Roadster Wire Wheel or Crown Wire Wheel......All 4 wheels have No Curbs or No Road Rash....3 Wheels are flawless and 1 of the wheels has a thin 3/4" gold Chip where the knock off and hub meet....No Suprises.....$650 Firm.....Out Of State Buyers Pay For Shipping......PM if interested......Located In Phoenix,Az.


Hey Folks How's your day going , checking on the wheels still available ???


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

this post is from 2012 bro......Im 20 trillion % sure there gone


----------

